# Nessuno si salva da solo



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2011)

"dopo venuto al mondo" mi è piaciuto anche quest'ultimo della mazzantini: una lucida analisi della coppia in questi anni sconclusionati di persone allo sbando.











“Anche loro un giorno saranno come quei vecchi del tavolo accanto. Quando i figli cresceranno. Quanto bisognerà aspettare? Si rivedranno per una festa di laurea. Allora saranno fragili dorsi attaccati alla voce del figlio che si sta laureando, che ha imparato a parlare nel mondo al posto loro, meglio di loro. Si abbracceranno leggermente commossi. Quel giorno, finalmente, avranno dimenticato l’odore dell’intimità e l’odio. Non ricorderanno niente di quel corpo davanti al loro. Avranno stabilito nuove intimità, nuove rabbie. Si passeranno accanto bonariamente come carne ripulita dalla tragedia dell’amore. Nessuna tensione, nessun attrito, nessuna scossa dolorosa.” (da *Nessuno si salva da solo* di Margaret Mazzantini)


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

*visto l'estremo interesse suscitato*

beh, volendo qualcuno può pure salvarsi, dai:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Me l'hanno regalato ieri.....dammi qualche giorno e poi ti dico le mie impressioni


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, volendo qualcuno può pure salvarsi, dai:mrgreen:



Al di là del libro, che non ho letto, mi piace l'argomento... nessuno si salva da solo...
Siamo tutti incapaci di tirarci su da soli da una batosta?
Abbiamo sempre necessariamente bisogno di un amico/a, un nuovo amore, il fratello, la sorella, uno zio, come voce esterna che ci dia una indicazione di percorso?

Io personalmente so quanta fatica ho speso di mio e solo di mio per tirarmi su da tante cose, ma in effetti senza le mie amiche e amici, non credo avrei imboccato il eprcorso giusto...


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là del libro, che non ho letto, mi piace l'argomento... nessuno si salva da solo...
> Siamo tutti incapaci di tirarci su da soli da una batosta?
> Abbiamo sempre necessariamente bisogno di un amico/a, un nuovo amore, il fratello, la sorella, uno zio, come voce esterna che ci dia una indicazione di percorso?
> 
> Io personalmente so quanta fatica ho speso di mio e solo di mio per tirarmi su da tante cose, ma in effetti senza le mie amiche e amici, non credo avrei imboccato il eprcorso giusto...


 io sono un orso solitario che si lecca le ferite da solo e questo da sempre.
comprendo bene che non si possa fare a meno degli altri, lo predico ma personalmente faccio sempre da sola.la felicità riesco a condividerla, il dolore no


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> io sono un orso solitario che si lecca le ferite da solo e questo da sempre.
> comprendo bene che non si possa fare a meno degli altri, lo predico ma personalmente faccio sempre da sola.la felicità riesco a condividerla, il dolore no


IDEM

Sembro supponente e superbo se dico di non aver bisogno mai di nessuno nei momenti di difficoltà?

Perchè in realtà emergere da situazioni difficili dipende sempre dalle proprie forze e volontà, gli aiuti esterni sono appunto solo aiuti.

Finchè riesco ad alzarmi da solo preferisco farlo solo con me stesso, una interessante condivisione con me stesso.

Pochi fiorni fà un amico mi manda un messaggio dove, per questioni lavorative, dice che la sua dignità e competenza è stata messa in discussione. Si sentiva giù, aveva bisogno di sfogarsi (oppure riacquistare stima da chi lo apprezza), gli ho detto quello che voleva sentirsi dire.
Lui mi risponde, "le tue parole sono quelle giuste". Si è sfogato, si è tirato su e sentito compreso.
Ma lui non ha la netta percezione di se e se è stato giudicato negativamente è per questioni pregresse delle quali non ha avuto il controllo e soprattutto la consapevolezza dell'influenza che i suoi comportamenti avevano sugli altri.

Se non ci si conosce appieno e si hanno profonde insicurezze ci si trova spiazzati nei momenti di difficoltà ed è chiaro che si abbia assoluta necessità di linee guida o di aiuti. 

Tutto ciò non vuol dire che bisogna necessariamente essere perfetti ma bensi conoscersi il più possibile.


----------



## Match Point (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Al di là del libro, che non ho letto, mi piace l'argomento... nessuno si salva da solo...
> Siamo tutti incapaci di tirarci su da soli da una batosta?
> Abbiamo sempre necessariamente bisogno di un amico/a, un nuovo amore, il fratello, la sorella, uno zio, come voce esterna che ci dia una indicazione di percorso?
> 
> Io personalmente so quanta fatica ho speso di mio e solo di mio per tirarmi su da tante cose, ma in effetti senza le mie amiche e amici, non credo avrei imboccato il eprcorso giusto...


anche io non riesco a sollevarmi da sola ho sempre bisogno di uno stimolo, nuovo, di un nuovo hobby di un amico che mi sappia consolare di nuovi stimoli, solitamente lo ammetto dimentico viaggiando, scappando dalle situazioni in realá anche se so che non é la cosa giusta da fare


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> IDEM
> 
> Sembro supponente e superbo se dico di non aver bisogno mai di nessuno nei momenti di difficoltà?
> 
> ...



Ammetto di essere una persona dalle profonde insicurezze. Mi ci confronto, con questa mia caratteristica, da sempre.
E le mie amiche e amici mi hanno aiutato facendomi vedere attraverso i loro occhi.
E' vero che ho ri-costruito l'immagine di me grazie anche a loro.

La fatica, il lavoro, è sempre personale. Ma se sono arrivata a un punto in cui sono in grado di reggere di fronte alle avversità, e ce ne sono, so che è stato grazie a chi mi ha aiutato a conoscere me stessa, a riconoscere pregi e difetti, a tenere conto di entrambi.

Non si tratta di essere presi per mano e portati in salvo. Non sto parlando, o almeno non solo, di qualcuno che ti dice cosa fare o ti incoraggia.

Io *sono* insicura. Estremamente. Ma ho imparato a vivere con questa parte di me stessa e a non lasciarmi travolgere dalla paura. 
Le voci delle mie amiche non mi dicono cosa devo fare. Mi aiutano a riconoscere me stessa quando sono confusa. E la me stessa che apprezzo, sa trovare il modo di tirarsi su.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

Match Point ha detto:


> anche io non riesco a sollevarmi da sola ho sempre bisogno di uno stimolo, nuovo, di un nuovo hobby di un amico che mi sappia consolare di nuovi stimoli, solitamente lo ammetto dimentico viaggiando, scappando dalle situazioni in realá anche se so che non é la cosa giusta da fare



A me aiutano molto due tre libri nuovi, qualche fumetto, al bar bevendo spritz


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ammetto di essere una persona dalle profonde insicurezze. Mi ci confronto, con questa mia caratteristica, da sempre.
> E le mie amiche e amici mi hanno aiutato facendomi vedere attraverso i loro occhi.
> E' vero che ho ri-costruito l'immagine di me grazie anche a loro.
> 
> ...


Perchè mi è sfuggita questa cosa? Com'è possibile? :sonar:

Prima che ti sorgano dubbi, sappi che non ho mai avuto tempo per la minestrina, sorry.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Perchè mi è sfuggita questa cosa? Com'è possibile? :sonar:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Si nota tanto?  E io che facevo tanto la sborona a dare consigli come una che la sa lunga... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Si nota tanto?  E io che facevo tanto la sborona a dare consigli come una che la sa lunga... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Che fai, bluffi?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Che fai, bluffi?



No.
E' che, come ripeto talvolta, nella teoria vado forte


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No.
> E' che, come ripeto talvolta, nella teoria vado forte


Allora sei messa bene, perchè la pratica è solo questione di pratica, appunto.


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Allora sei messa bene, perchè la pratica è solo questione di pratica, appunto.



L'istruttore della scuola guida non la pensava così, alla fine... :rotfl:


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'istruttore della scuola guida non la pensava così, alla fine... :rotfl:


E certo, ha bisogno di farti credere che sia tutto come dice lui...."il maestro".


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> E certo, ha bisogno di farti credere che sia tutto come dice lui...."il maestro".


Mah è difficile sai da canfutare...


----------



## dottor manhattan (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah è difficile sai da canfutare...


Se vai a scuola non vai per confutare.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Se vai a scuola non vai per confutare.


Amico mio...canfutare è canfutare...
Quando lei è canfusa...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Allora sei messa bene, perchè la pratica è solo questione di pratica, appunto.


 Giustissimo! :up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Allora sei messa bene, perchè la pratica è solo questione di pratica, appunto.


 hai detto niente.
uno studente di medicina che ha molta teoria con la mancanza di pratica rischia di uccidere il paziente, per dire:mrgreen:


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai detto niente.
> uno studente di medicina che ha molta teoria con la mancanza di pratica rischia di uccidere il paziente, per dire:mrgreen:


Appunto...praticando, imparando.

Mi fai pensare a quei "medici" tutta pratica niente qualifica...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Appunto...praticando, imparando.
> 
> Mi fai pensare a quei "medici" tutta pratica niente qualifica...


Mah nel mio settore abbiamo.
Gente che non sa sonare, ma ha studiato tutti i trattati che parlano su come si fa a suonare.
Gente che non ha studiato nessun trattato e suona da dio, per doti naturali.
Gente che con giusta e ferrea pratica arriva a risultati sorprendenti.

Molto raro che un grande pianista sia anche un bravo docente.
Un bravo docente è quello che sa dare una risposta soddisfacente ai quesiti degli allievi e mostra come si fa.

Come dice un mio amico medico, o sei tagliato per certe cose o è meglio lasciar perdere.

Ah, Chopin e Liszt i più grandi pianisti mai esistiti...erano...pressochè autodidatti...ma nessuna musica è stata scritta meglio per le dita di una mano umana.


----------



## dottor manhattan (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah nel mio settore abbiamo.
> Gente che non sa sonare, ma ha studiato tutti i trattati che parlano su come si fa a suonare.
> Gente che non ha studiato nessun trattato e suona da dio, per doti naturali.
> Gente che con giusta e ferrea pratica arriva a risultati sorprendenti.
> ...


In effetti è una questione di sensibilità e predisposizione. La manualità, e quindi la pratica, non è slegata da queste.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> “Anche loro un giorno saranno come quei vecchi del tavolo accanto. Quando i figli cresceranno. Quanto bisognerà aspettare? Si rivedranno per una festa di laurea. Allora saranno fragili dorsi attaccati alla voce del figlio che si sta laureando, che ha imparato a parlare nel mondo al posto loro, meglio di loro. *Si abbracceranno leggermente commossi. Quel giorno, finalmente, avranno dimenticato l’odore dell’intimità e l’odio.* Non ricorderanno niente di quel corpo davanti al loro. Avranno stabilito nuove intimità, nuove rabbie. Si passeranno accanto bonariamente come carne ripulita dalla tragedia dell’amore. Nessuna tensione, nessun attrito, nessuna scossa dolorosa.” (da *Nessuno si salva da solo *di Margaret Mazzantini)


Arrivo a dire che, per certe ex coppie, arrivare a mettere l'odio, i risentimenti in sordina, anche dopo anni e anni dall'addio, sarà qualcosa di impensabile persino il giorno della laurea del figlio... 
Il "come" ci si lascia è sempre importantissimo :blank:...


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Arrivo a dire che, per certe ex coppie, arrivare a mettere l'odio, i risentimenti in sordina, anche dopo anni e anni dall'addio, sarà qualcosa di impensabile persino il giorno della laurea del figlio...
> Il "come" ci si lascia è sempre importantissimo :blank:...



Sì.
Ma il "come" dipende anche dal "cosa si era". Assieme e come persone.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Arrivo a dire che, per certe ex coppie, arrivare a mettere l'odio, i risentimenti in sordina, anche dopo anni e anni dall'addio, sarà qualcosa di impensabile persino il giorno della laurea del figlio...
> Il "come" ci si lascia è sempre importantissimo :blank:...


Porco can se è vero...
Ma è importantissimo anche il "come" si è stati assieme...
e il "come" ci si è amati.

Sai Ari, per me resta un mistero...quando vedi una lui o una lei, parlare malissimo dell'ex...
In fondo al cuore mi viene sta storia qua..." Ma non vedi che in pratica ce l'hai con te stesso per essere stato così stupido nel non vedere come era sta persona?".

Ritengo che sia importante SOLO quello che due persone sanno costruire.
Capita che due persone nel tempo costruiscano una mostruosità che rovinerà per sempre la loro vita. In un continuo contenzioso: in cui uno vuole imporre all'altro di essere ciò che non è.

A volte mi chiedo, nel mio piccolo, quale altra donna mi avrebbe permesso di fare la vita che ho fatto...purchè io stessi bene con me stesso.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma il "come" dipende anche dal "cosa si era". Assieme e come persone.


Verissimo. Sono due aspetti che viaggiano sullo stesso binario


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco can se è vero...
> Ma è importantissimo anche il "come" si è stati assieme...
> e il "come" ci si è amati.
> 
> ...


"Come" si è stati assieme, "come" ci si è amati... E' fondamentale, anche per gestire il dopo, dicevamo con Nausicaa. 
Sul grassetto: il contenzioso... mondo infinito! Si litiga anche sul passato che non è stato e che invece doveva essere in un certo modo... perchè il presente fosse diverso da quello che è oggi :sonar:... si litiga, sul passato, sul presente, sul futuro.... un mondaccio :mexican:. E magari i due costruiscono un castello bellissimo, ma per loro resterà sempre una catapecchia fatiscente.
A volte anche saper valorizzare quello che si ha è un'arte... Non facile da esercitare in questi tempi consumistici, in cui non ci accontenta e ferma mai...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> "Come" si è stati assieme, "come" ci si è amati... E' fondamentale, anche per gestire il dopo, dicevamo con Nausicaa.
> Sul grassetto: il contenzioso... mondo infinito! Si litiga anche sul passato che non è stato e che invece doveva essere in un certo modo... perchè il presente fosse diverso da quello che è oggi :sonar:... si litiga, sul passato, sul presente, sul futuro.... un mondaccio :mexican:. E magari i due costruiscono un castello bellissimo, ma per loro resterà sempre una catapecchia fatiscente.
> A volte anche saper valorizzare quello che si ha è un'arte... Non facile da esercitare in questi tempi consumistici, in cui non ci accontenta e ferma mai...


Hai ragione.
E questo è stato un tema grandioso per me.
Poi mi sono stufato e ho fatto tabula rasa...portando all'ecocentro na montagna di cose...
Ho capito che è meglio una solida capanna...che non un castello di carte. XD.


----------



## aristocat (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Ari, per me resta un mistero...quando vedi una lui o una lei, parlare malissimo dell'ex...
> In fondo al cuore mi viene sta storia qua..." Ma non vedi che in pratica ce l'hai con te stesso per essere stato così stupido nel non vedere come era sta persona?".


Pensavo anche a questo. Forse quelle persone potrebbero ribattere, che quando le hanno conosciute, a quel periodo, erano completamente diverse dal vero volto che hanno mostrato oggi...

Che nel tempo c''è stata un'"involuzione" della persona che ha svuotato tutto il bello che avevano conosciuto e amato in quella persona... un cambiamento stravolgente...:sonar:

Non so, riflessioni che mi vengono così.


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Giugno 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Pensavo anche a questo. Forse quelle persone potrebbero ribattere, che quando le hanno conosciute, a quel periodo, erano completamente diverse dal vero volto che hanno mostrato oggi...
> 
> Che nel tempo c''è stata un'"involuzione" della persona che ha svuotato tutto il bello che avevano conosciuto e amato in quella persona... un cambiamento stravolgente...:sonar:
> 
> Non so, riflessioni che mi vengono così.



Io ce l'ho effettivamente *con me stessa*.
Torno indietro col pensiero, e *vedo* che *avrei dovuto capire*. Ma allo stesso tempo, non avrei potuto capire neppure se un angelo del cielo me l'avesse gridato col megafono.

Adesso quando qualcuno mi chiede qualcosa su di noi, rispondo raccontando uno scambio brevissimo di battute tra me e mio marito. Due in effetti. Una mia dichiarazione/richiesta e la sua risposta.

Lui ha voluto intendere la mia dichiarazione in un modo. Ha voluto, si è fasciato le orecchie per sentirla in quel modo. E anche io, ho voluto intendere la sua risposta nel modo che volevo io, e mi sono fasciata le orecchie.
Non abbiamo voluto sapere la verità, all'epoca, nè io nè lui.
Per vigliaccheria? Anche, credo. Ma anche inesperienza, insicurezza, ignoranza di come è un rapporto.

Vabbè.


----------

